# new puppy :)



## d24 (Mar 2, 2009)

hey everyone,

i'm also new to the forum, hehe ... i got here while i researched for something to help me out ...

i got a golden puppy (katie  ) two weeks ago, she was born on dec 14th ... i'd always heard goldens were easy to train on your own, which is what i want to do ... there's been a lot of dogs in my house, and we've managed teaching them all the basics "easily" ...

i need a bit of help with getting her to stop bitting though, she's not bitting furniture, etc (my mom would've had a collapse already, lol), but she bites us playing a LOT, and she doesn't even acknowledge that when i say "no" it means it's bad, she just tries to grab my pants, or hand, or whatever it is she wasn't bitting before :no: ... this worries me a lot, cause we're not used to having a puppy (we've had tiny -the other dog we currently have, a poddle- for over 9yrs already), and i'm afraid my mom will lose patience quickly ... so far, tiny's the only one who can get katie to behave :S ...

another thing that i need to teach her fast is to try and get ther to stay while i put her plate down, etc, cause she gets so excited she knocks the water plate, and everything else around :S

i need her to see me as the "lead of the pack" and respect me, but i truly believe she thinks i'm a puppy too :doh: ... and i know i need to manage this quickly, before it's too late ...

any suggestions ? ... my vet told me to just say 'no' firmly, and if she doesn't pay attention make her sit, and repeat ... but she's ignoring all that, and as i said, look for some other part of me to bite ... help ?  ...

thanks in advance !
dau


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. We would love to see some pictures of your pup.

Golden puppies are little land sharks with those sharp puppy teeth. The most basic method is a loud "OUCH" the placing an appropriate chew toy in the dogs mouth. It may take a while for your pup to get the hang of it. You will find tons of threads on here regarding puppies biting.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Biting in a golden puppy is 100% normal. I know you can do things to deter it, but Goldens are known to be very mouthy creatures.

If you have bitter apple spray, try spraying it directly in your pup's mouth, and then let her watch you spray it onto your skin. That way, if she bites your hand and begins to taste that bitter apple, she'll immediately think of that awful first taste she had when you sprayed it directly into her mouth.

Another method is to say "Ouch!" (or a high pitched yelp) a couple of times, each time shoving a toy in the puppy's mouth and praising her. If she continues to bite you, get up and walk away. After many repetitions hopefully the pup will learn that if she bites you then play time ends.

As for getting her to stay while you put down her food, that's really simple. Instruct her to "sit". When she sits, hold out your hand palm outward and put it very close to your puppy's nose. Say "Stay". If she tries to move while you put the food down, pull the food back up, put her back in a sit, and instruct her to stay. Only put down the food when she stays in a sitting position.

Other people will have better advice too, so I'm sure you'll get through this fine.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> As for getting her to stay while you put down her food, that's really simple. Instruct her to "sit". When she sits, hold out your hand palm outward and put it very close to your puppy's nose. Say "Stay". If she tries to move while you put the food down, pull the food back up, put her back in a sit, and instruct her to stay. Only put down the food when she stays in a sitting position.


 This is what worked for my Cooper...he's still super excited at times with the food but he now knows that when it's food time as long as he sits he gets his food. It took a little bit to train him to do that...just make sure that everyone in your house teaches him the same way...that's my best advice. 
As for the biting...from everything i've read and the info i've found on this site...it's normal...Cooper is almost 6 months and still gets in his "mouthy" modes and my husband and i either give him a toy right away to chew on and if he doesn't stop we walk away and it that doesn't work we put him in his kennel for a little bit for him to calm down. I've noticed that when he gets into really trying to bite and things like that he's usually really tired and putting him in his kennel calms him and he'll usually be asleep in a few minutes! Good Luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread that has some information that might help. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=45572&highlight=puppy+biting


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

2 goldens in my life & I've never had a golden pup!! 
Had labs, thu -- and the "ouch" & toy worked best


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

As we have two adult goldens along with our new golden puppy, meal time would be absolute chaos if we didn't put "rules" in place". The adult goldens are put in a "Sit", "Wait" command. The puppy is expected to do the same. We started from day one with expectations. While I put the food out, hubby placed Razz in a "Sit" & gave the "Wait" commands. He also placed his hand on the lower back to keep him in the sit & an open hand in front of his face for "Wait" The commands were repeated a number of times along with praise. After the food is placed on the floor, I make them all wait for at least 20 seconds before I give the "OK" command meaning it's ok for them to eat.

After 3 1/2 weeks, Razz sits & waits for his food until he is given the "OK" command all on his own just like the "big kids".

This also makes your puppy pay attention to you - Razz watches ME and listens carefully. 

We also play with Razz's food and touch him all over to get him used to this just in case a child was to ever touch during feeding time. This was done since day 1 and we have absolutely NO food aggressions. Mind you, he never did although I have had puppies who did.


----------



## d24 (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you all ! ... the 'ouch' doesn't seem to work yet, haha, but i think we'll get there ... she has learned 'sit' and 'up' (gets up on 2 paws) ... i still need to work on wait, hahahaha ... anyways, you guys asked for some pics and since i don't know how to post i'll just put the links here 

thanks for all the help, i know this forum will become some sort of 'right hand' for me 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dau24/3327840274/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dau24/3337470360/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dau24/3337470364/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dau24/3352136110/


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is darling! Keep at it, she will continue to improve! She is crate trained, right? When you need a break or to calm her down, put her in her crate!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the pics  She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Give the ouch some time... your pup will get it. One tip though, you can try experimenting with the tone of your voice. Some pups react well to a high pitched squeal type of noise... but others will get more excited by it and go at you harder. With Jersey, I wound up with a pretty middle of the road tone... essentially my normal "ouch." There are times even now (he's 3 years old) when I'll stub my toe or something, say ouch, and he'll grab a toy and bring it to me with his tail wagging. He's such a goof! And make certain you do it _every_ time her teeth hit your skin whether it hurts or not. Otherwise you drag out the process while she figures out exactly how hard she can bite you without you making that noise. It's the curse of a smart dog, LOL!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

d24 said:


> thank you all ! ... the 'ouch' doesn't seem to work yet, haha, but i think we'll get there ... she has learned 'sit' and 'up' (gets up on 2 paws) ... i still need to work on wait, hahahaha ... anyways, you guys asked for some pics and since i don't know how to post i'll just put the links here
> 
> thanks for all the help, i know this forum will become some sort of 'right hand' for me
> 
> ...


 
She's beautiful. We lost our Katie on December 3rd and seeing the pictures of this little bundle born shortly after brought tears to my eyes and a smile to my face remembering all the fun we had.

Welcome, This forum is one of the best places you can come to for help and advice.

Have fun with your Katie and take good care of her. "Katies" are very special goldens. 


Oh, and lots of pictures please...


----------

